
Ethereum dips below $200 - gamesbrainiac
https://ethereumprice.org/
======
redm
I have a feeling all the ICO activity is what's depressing the price. My
question is whether Ethereum can survive and grow before Bitcoin gets it
together.

------
frik
Will have a positive effect on the graphic cards shortage caused by Ethereum
mining hype.

